# Uchiha Family Tree



## MaskedMan88 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Uchiha Family*

*Sage of the 6 Paths/ Rikudou Sennin*
[sp=Tag Large Images]
Status - Deceased
Born - Unknown
Age - Unknown
Sex - Male
Father - Unknown
Mother - Unknown
Son - Uchiha Ancestor (Elder Son), Senju Ancestor(Younger Son)
Daughter - N/A
Brother - N/A
Sister - N/A
Statement - Father of Ninjutsu, Sage, and Monk.  Strongest that ever lived... fought and defeated the Juubi.  Then separated the Juubi to 9 different beasts and scattered them across the world.  Had the power to give life and was the Juubi Jinchurikki for awhile making him the GOD of shinobi.

*Uchiha Ancestor/ Older Son of the Sage*

Status - Deceased
Born - Unknown
Age - Unknown
Sex - Male
Father - Sage of 6 Paths
Mother - Unknown
Son - Unknown 
Daughter - Unknown
Brother - Senju Ancestor/ Younger son of the Sage
Sister - N/A
Statement: Known to be the Original Uchiha since he received the Sages Ocular Jutsus.

*Uchiha Madara*

Status - Deceased/Edo
Born - About 100 years ago
Age - Died at unknown age
Sex - Male
Father - Unknown
Mother - Unknown
Son - Kagami Uchiha/ Unknown
Daughter - Unknown
Brother - Uchiha Izuna
Sister - N/A
Wife/Lover - Unknown 

Statement: Known to be the Strongest Uchiha ever.  Obtained Eternal Mangekyo powers by stealing his brothers sharingan eyes and then obtained Rinnegan Powers somehow right before death.  Was resurrected by Edo Tensei and is believed to be invincible.

*Uchiha Izuna*

Status: Deceased
Born: About 95 years ago
Age - Died at unknown young age/ About 25
Sex - Male
Father - Unknown
Mother - Unknown
Son - Unknown
Daughter - Unknown
Brother - Uchiha Madara
Nephew - Uchiha Kagami
Granddaughter - Uchiha Mikoto
Wife/Lover - Unknown

Statement: Izuna was nearly on the level as his older brother Uchiha Madara.  He unlocked Mangekyo Sharingan with his brother and willing gave his eyes to his older brother so that his brother could have EMS.  He shortly died after. 

*Kagami Uchiha*

Status - Deceased
Born - About 70 years ago
Age - Died at unknown age after 40
Sex - Male
Father - Uchiha Madara
Mother - Unknown
Son - Uchiha Shisui, Uchiha Obito
Daughter - N/A
Brother - N/A
Sister - N/A
Statement - Alot is Unknown but this Uchiha must be the son of Madara.  He is deemed to be powerful since being in team Tobirama with the then future Hokage, Sarutobi Hiruzen and future leader of Root Himura Danzou.

*Uchiha Shisui*

Status - Deceased
Born - About 40 Years ago
Age - Died at unknown age/ about 20
Sex - Male
Father - Uchiha Kagami
Mother - Unknown
Son - N/A
Daughter - N/A
Brother - Uchiha Obito
Sister - N/A
Cousin - Mikoto Uchiha
Statement: One of the most powerful Genjustsu users in the Uchiha Clan.  Mentor toward Itachi and older brother to Obito.  Possibly worked for Root Under Danzou who was his fathers friend.  Gave Danzou one of his sharingan eyes as a truce to protect the Uchiha for a while longer and protect his little brother Obito.  Gave his other Sharingan eye to his student Itachi whom showed great promise.  Then sadly allowed Itachi to kill him so Itachi can achieve Mangekyo.

*Uchiha Obito/ Tobi*

Status - Alive with alias named "Tobi"
Born - about 30 years ago
Age - about 30
Sex - Male
Father - Uchiha Kagami
Mother - Unknown
Son - N/A
Daughter - N/A
Brother - Uchiha Shisui
Sister - N/A
Cousin - Mikoto Uchiha
Statement: Uchiha Obito was a good kid. His older brother died when he was just 10 years old. Obito was always weak and kind of a crybaby.  His team was with Kakashi and Rin, lead by the 4th Hokage Minato.  One day on a mission at Kannabi Bridge, Uchiha Obito was presumed deceased after attempting to save his love, Rin.  He was crushed by a huge boulder on the right side of his face and gave Kakashi his left Sharingan.  Through Unknown reasons he lived and fell under the alias of Tobi.  Tobi has become one of the main villians of the series and one of the most powerful.  Alot of mystery has surrounded Uchiha Obito and we will soon know more.

*Uchiha Mikoto*

Status - Deceased
Born - About 40 years ago
Age - About 35 when she was killed.
Sex - Female
Father - Unknown
Mother - Unknown/ Uchiha Izuna's granddaughter
Son - Uchiha Itachi, Uchiha Sasuke
Daughter - N/A
Cousin - Uchiha Shisui, Uchiha Obito
Statement: Mikoto Married Fugaku and had 2 sons very talented.  She was a loving woman and friends with Uzumaki Kushina.  Very family oriented and worked alot around the house.  Her cousin Shisui trained her son Itachi and was Itachi's mentor.

*Uchiha Itachi*

Status - Deceased/was edo
Born - about 21 years ago
Age - about 21 when he was killed
Sex - Male
Father - Uchiha Fugaku
Mother - Uchiha Mikoto
Son - N/A
Daughter - N/A
Brother - Uchiha Sasuke
Sister - N/A
Statement: Itachi was a very complex person.  Highly skilled and also shrouded in mystery.  He was a member of root in Konoha Under Danzou.  He was ordered to kill his entire clan due to the clan planning a coup.  He worked as a double agent against his clan and killed his clan including his parents with the help of a Masked man with long hair.  He only spared his little brother Sasuke leaving him the last Uchiha in the village.  He fled and become a spy in Akatsuki for Root.  He was later Killed by his brother Sasuke out of a fit of revenge.

*Uchiha Sasuke*
[/sp]
Status - Alive
Born - 16 Years ago
Age - 16
Sex - Male
Father - Uchiha Fugaku
Mother - Uchiha Mikoto
Son - N/A
Daughter - N?A
Brother - Uchiha Itachi
Sister - N/A
Statement: Originally part of team 7 with Naruto and Sakura, lead by Kakashi, Sasuke fled the Konoha to be mentored by Orochimaru.  Sasuke sought revenge on his brother for killing his entire clan including their parents. Later defeating Orochimaru and being mislead by tobi... Sasuke now wanders a wanted man... an avenger that seeks to destroy all he can.


----------



## raizen28 (Sep 3, 2012)

Kagami and Shisui are the most badass.


----------



## MonkeyDNaruto (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice thread, but put the pictures in spoilers please, kinda stretching the page. Besides that, I like the idea of this tree, seems pretty plausible and I'd really like Madara to have had a son.


----------



## Bumi (Sep 3, 2012)

So is this supposed to be your wishlist...?

Some of it (like the Shisui/Kagami relation) may very well be true, but there's not really any proof.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 3, 2012)

Your timeline is horribly off. Obito "died" 7-8 years before Shisui. Obito was probably the older brother if they were brothers, which is still just a random guess (but one I'm pretty confident about, just as I was about Nagato and Karin being Uzumaki based on their hair color).


----------



## Revolution (Sep 3, 2012)

How do you know Mikoto is Izunas daughter when it's not mentioned on Izunas info?  

How do you know Obito had an older brother?

Where is Fugaku mentioned?


----------



## Bloo (Sep 3, 2012)

Itachi was 21 when he died...


----------



## MaskedMan88 (Sep 3, 2012)

this isnt all fact its just my explanation of it haha it probably isnt true but if I could have it my way... these uchiha i mentioned would be related as so :3


----------

